# Messaging App running in background



## jburner (Aug 31, 2011)

I googled this and searched Rootzwiki to no avail. My phone is stock. I noticed that the messaging app runs in the "running apps" section under Application Manager. Is this app supposed to stay running all the time? I went into Dev settings and checked "Do not keep activities" but that left the number of messages/missed phone calls indicator on the bottom at one and would not reset unless I unchecked it.

If it is not supposed to stay running, any tips on how to get it to work properly. Had this phone less than 24 hours.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Phew.

Yeah, definitely leave it on. Do you text?

Computers are meant to run programs. I wouldn't go dinkering around in developer settings there just yet.

Why are you so worried about that one service running? 2GB of ram, man...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jburner (Aug 31, 2011)

I do text, I just noticed it on and was wondering if it was supposed to be. Had a Mez before and there was never any apps running in the background. Apps running = battery drain.


----------

